# Being mixed is superior to being monoracial



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages

Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general

There's no superior race, superior people are mutts who have inherited good traits from every ethnicity, such as @Adriana Lima:







Take the muttpill


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2021)

Now look at this cope


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


Normies prefer Margot Robbie or Lily Collins tho


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Nov 12, 2021)

disgusting moles

2/10


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Now look at this cope


Average mutt:










Average white:


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 12, 2021)

Cope, Europeans can carry all the good traits


----------



## one job away (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


It’s true. Mixed kids usually turn out better and aligns with Darwinism and genetic diversity


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> disgusting moles
> 
> 2/10


Moles are not a bad thing, I have lots of them in my body too


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

gigabased.


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 12, 2021)

> the country with the highest rate of residing international models is *Iceland*.
> Iceland population has been the most *racially isolated* in the world, due to the physical barrier of the sea. Iceland was colonized by Nordic sailors in middle ages and had few contacts with Europe

> native icelandic people have no mongoloid genes in their DNA, no middle eastern genes, no african genes.
(Actually in 1600s the island was sacked by Ottoman pirates who raped women and deported as sexual slave the resting so a little of middle eastern DNA may be still there)






Category:Icelandic female models - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org










Top-15 Beautiful Iceland Women. Photo Gallery


Beautiful Iceland Women and Girls Top-15




beauty-around.com


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Cope, Europeans can carry all the good traits


Rare, europeans that carry all the good traits are like:

North-atlantids, +6', black hair, blue eyes, good lower third, athletic, and a mogger eye area

Only HenryCavillcels can save themselves among the europeans:


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> gigabased.


ironic since you racially abused me by calling me a mutt all the time


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


truth


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> > the country with the highest rate of residing international models is *Iceland*.
> > Iceland population has been the most *racially isolated* in the world, due to the physical barrier of the sea. Iceland was colonized by Nordic sailors in middle ages and had few contacts with Europe
> 
> > native icelandic people have no mongoloid genes in their DNA, no middle eastern genes, no african genes. (The island was sacked and raped by Ottoman pirates in 1600s so a little of middle eastern DNA may be still there)
> ...


Doesn't mean much, lots of models are not that gl, talking about super models here


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> ironic since you racially abused me by calling me a mutt all the time


you're mixed with only the bad stuff lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> you're mixed with only the bad stuff lmfao


Yeah I still got a big Dick and I mog you 
And I’m 80% white so yeah


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Rare, europeans that carry all the good traits are like:
> 
> North-atlantids, +6', black hair, blue eyes, good lower third, athletic, and a mogger eye area
> 
> Only HenryCavillcels can save themselves among the europeans:


he doesn't have nice large lips
he doesn't have thick voluminous hair
he doesn't have golden brown skin

meanwhile, all these traits can be found in mulattos.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> and I mog you


You don't (Not even close)


LondonVillie said:


> And I’m 80% white so yeah


Damn, and you STILL ended up looking like THAT?

I'm genuinely sorry


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Average mutt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> ironic since you racially abused me by calling me a mutt all the time


cringe at these tales


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> You don't (Not even close)
> 
> Damn, and you STILL ended up looking like THAT?
> 
> I'm genuinely sorry


But I do mog and most people agree on here so yeah
Most people in real life I’m on here think I look mainly white which is true


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he doesn't have nice large lips
> he doesn't have thick voluminous hair
> he doesn't have golden brown skin
> 
> meanwhile, all these traits can be found in mulattos.


Unironically, not even Henry Cavill looks good, brutal muttpill


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> cringe at these tales


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1400978


really? pulling shit that happened years ago?
you were constantly humiliating me and abusing me, you drove me over the edge.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> But I do mog


Nope


LondonVillie said:


> Most people in real life I’m on here think I look mainly white which is true


You live in London. Nobody there has any idea what ''white'' looks like.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> really? pulling shit that happened years ago?
> you were constantly humiliating me and abusing me, you brought me to the edge.


You were pulling shit that happened years ago too so..
No you started it by racially abusing me when I rated you 4.5 on discord


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pure race = everything


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Nope
> 
> You live in London. Nobody there has any idea what ''white'' looks like.


But the trouble is I do mog you because I get laid and you’re a Manlet kissless virgin


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You were pulling shit that happened years ago too so..
> No you started it by racially abusing me when I rated you 4.5 on discord


keep telling tales
you started smear campaign against me after i blocked your annoying ass on discord 😂


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep telling tales
> you started smear campaign against me after i blocked your annoying ass on discord 😂


You blocked me because I disagreed with you about ratings and you started racially abusing me


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> But the trouble is I do mog you because I get laid and you’re a Manlet kissless virgin


Yu zhou notuh moguh mi.

Understand?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You blocked me because I disagreed with you about ratings and you started racially abusing me


proof?
keep telling tales.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yu zhou notuh moguh mi.
> 
> Understand?


I’m not even Chinese I am 20 percent Mongolian the rest white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> proof?
> keep telling tales.


You even apologised to me via p.m. for overreacting to my rate of you


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jb appeal is all that matters.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

@LondonVillie can i post screenshots of calling blacks here monkeys and calling me and other ethnics shitskins?
these events happened recently..


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not even Chinese I am 20 percent Mongolian the rest white


Must've been one godugly looking faggot. Sheesh.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You even apologised to me via p.m. for overreacting to my rate of you


proof? liar.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @LondonVillie can i post screenshots of calling blacks here monkeys and calling me and other ethnics shitskins?
> these events happened recently..


But I’m not fully white so clearly I’m just a self hating I can’t be racist


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> But I’m not fully white so clearly I’m just a self hating I can’t be racist


Nigga has the racist pass, mirin

Here in Brazil I can't be racist because I'm seen as white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Must've been one godugly looking faggot. Sheesh.


 Get laid and I will respond to you


----------



## RODEBLUR (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Get laid and I will respond to you


When did i say i care about your responses?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 12, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> really? pulling shit that happened years ago?
> you were constantly humiliating me and abusing me, you drove me over the edge.


he's living through one of his mental episodes again, the obese asian hippo. don't be too harsh or he'll end up in the ER again


----------



## TeraCope54 (Nov 12, 2021)

Cherrypicked bullshit, most mutts look subhuman.


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Cherrypicked bullshit, most mutts look subhuman.


The problem is not that they are mutts, but that they are americans


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 12, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Cope, Europeans can carry all the good traits


Nope


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> View attachment 1401018


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

Ethereal said:


> Nope
> View attachment 1401034


I am mixed and hate it


----------



## Deleted member 14478 (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I am mixed and hate it


Same


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

white chads like @RODEBLUR @Zenturio and @MoeZart bully me because I’m mixed l


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> white chads like @RODEBLUR @Zenturio and @MoeZart bully me because I’m mixed l


I'll report you for mass tagging if you keep it up


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> I'll report you for mass tagging if you keep it up


Tagging once isn’t mass tagging


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Tagging once isn’t mass tagging


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

MoeZart said:


>


I’m not even that fat anymore 
Problem?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not even that fat anymore
> Problem?
> View attachment 1401053


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

MoeZart said:


>


Old insults don’t really affect me


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Old insults don’t really affect me


sure, that's why you keep annoying half the forum with dms, seeking validation, loser

don't @ me again


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> sure, that's why you keep annoying half the forum with posts seeking validation, loser
> 
> don't @ me again


So does everyone here 
You’re a loser too since you’re on here


----------



## Zenturio (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> white chads like @RODEBLUR @Zenturio and @MoeZart bully me because I’m mixed l


idk what you mean but just keep losing weight and enjoy the mogging jfl


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1401040


Jfl, no one except Marlon and Lima is mixed in this picture, way to prove my point


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Jfl, no one except Marlon and Lima is mixed in this picture, way to prove my point


Not really


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Not really


Alessandra Ambrosio is Polish and Italian, Chico is Polish, Portuguese and German, Gisele is German.
I don't know the others but it's quite obvious that even if they're not fully European they all have much more European ancestry than the average Brazilian mutt, probably in the 80%+ range.


----------



## lonelycurry (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I am 20 percent Mongolian the rest white


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

maximumcoper_gaming said:


>


Ok white master


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Rare, europeans that carry all the good traits are like:
> 
> North-atlantids, +6', black hair, blue eyes, good lower third, athletic, and a mogger eye area
> 
> Only HenryCavillcels can save themselves among the europeans:


Henrycavillcels are htn at best girls rate him 6-7


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


Turanidpill is the most brutal one mostly white whit a little mongoloid @cloUder


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio is Polish and Italian, Chico is Polish, Portuguese and German, Gisele is German.
> I don't know the others but it's quite obvious that even if they're not fully European they all have much more European ancestry than the average Brazilian mutt, probably in the 80%+ range.


Even if they have +80% european ancestry, still mutts regardless 

I'm more than 3/4 european according to my DNA test and I still have pride on my mongrel genes


----------



## Haven (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not even that fat anymore
> Problem?
> View attachment 1401053


Mirin mogger


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Even if they have +80% european ancestry, still mutts regardless
> 
> I'm more than 3/4 european according to my DNA test and I still have pride on my mongrel genes
> 
> View attachment 1401344


Mutts are bad stop coping


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Mutts are bad stop coping


Uploaded my raw data to MyHeritage, hopefully I'm gonna get more african ancestry


----------



## Koroshiya (Nov 12, 2021)

cool ichi avi but kinda gay opinion


----------



## loksr (Nov 12, 2021)

This is cope
Race means absolutely nothing, you are gl or you are not gl, race is irrelevant

you can be 100% white and be ugly or gl, you can be mixed with 100 different races and be ugly or gl

gl is its own race, stop piggybacking off of chads, you have it or you don’t end of conversation


----------



## somecel (Nov 12, 2021)

Every race has its weak points and strong points, of course individuals still vary from person to person. But usually if you mix for example and european with an african the outcome is horrendous. Same thing with mixing europeans with asians.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

loksr said:


> This is cope
> Race means absolutely nothing, you are gl or you are not gl, race is irrelevant
> 
> you can be 100% white and be ugly or gl, you can be mixed with 100 different races and be ugly or gl
> ...


Cope


----------



## Abstraktbbttpm (Nov 12, 2021)

I think most people realize the race mixing leads to superior results. The only ones who don't are retards who don't understand basic biology.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

Being mix race is hell


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Being mix race is hell


cope


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> cope


How


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> How


Tyrone impregnates Stacy and a Meeks is born


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Tyrone impregnates Stacy and a Meeks is born


Rarely


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 12, 2021)

Yeah OK Shlomo. 

In real life, monoracial people dominate physically and intellectually. There is no sport or intellectual endeavor where being multiracial gives you some magical advantage. There are plenty of multiracial people in the world, all across south and central America, North Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia, and so on. All of their societies are shitty places that accomplish close to nothing. Just lol at the idea that shitting a bunch of Elliot Rodgers into the world is going ot be some superior race, this is giga delusional.


----------



## loksr (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


Nothing to cope about.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

loksr said:


> Nothing to cope about.


Whites generally are better looking


----------



## loksr (Nov 12, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Whites generally are better looking


I’m 100% white so according to your worldview if I were coping I’d be saying what you just said

majority of white people are average looking, the same as any race, good looking people are uncommon in any race. It is what it is


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 12, 2021)

loksr said:


> good looking people are uncommon in any race


99% of all humans are ugly. Even above average people aren’t good looking, they just less ugly than the ones below them.


----------



## loksr (Nov 12, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> 99% of all humans are ugly. Even above average people aren’t good looking, they just less ugly than the ones below them.


I mean
I don’t know about that one, man

and it functionally means the same thing tbh


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 12, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Yeah OK Shlomo.
> 
> In real life, monoracial people dominate physically and intellectually. There is no sport or intellectual endeavor where being multiracial gives you some magical advantage. There are plenty of multiracial people in the world, all across south and central America, North Africa, the Middle East, Central Asia, and so on. All of their societies are shitty places that accomplish close to nothing. Just lol at the idea that shitting a bunch of Elliot Rodgers into the world is going ot be some superior race, this is giga delusional.


America is a "melting pot" as they say and is literally the most powerful country in the world


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 12, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> Cherrypicked bullshit, most mutts look subhuman.


Cherry-picking some ugly mutts who are absolutely an exception to the rule won’t change the fact that mutts look significant better in average. Of the four dudes in that meme one is fully white, another’s race can’t even be confirmed/accounted for, and another’s picture has been blatantly edited as well JFL. The level of cope in this post 

The bone marrow argument is valid but when there are more mixed people in the world that won’t even be a problem anymore


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 12, 2021)

Cope


ThatBoneStructure said:


> Cherry-picking some ugly mutts who are absolutely an exception to the rule won’t change the fact that mutts look significant better in average. Of the four dudes in that meme one is fully white, another’s race can’t even be confirmed/accounted for, and another’s picture has been blatantly edited as well JFL. The level of cope in this post
> 
> The bone marrow argument is valid but when there are more mixed people in the world that won’t even be a problem anymore


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones


Asian cheekbones tends to be overly round and bulbous, completely lacking in sharpness. The best cheekbones I’ve seen have been black people’s tbh


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 12, 2021)

Mixed race women are hot, but it's not abilities so much as it is biological trade offs that are optimal for different external environments. A mixed race will just be a mixed bag of those trade offs which may be more optimal for non existent places or other random places.

A simple example that's not too politically sensitive is skin color, or nasal passage length. Skin color being optimal for a particular amount of regular UV exposure, where if you are in an area that's less UV than you are optimized for, you are at higher risk of all kinds of health conditions and if you are in an area with greater UV than you are optimized for then have fun with hyper aging and skin cancer.

For nasal passage length it's the same thing but for air temperature and humidity.

Then we get into tradeoffs optimized for specific kinds of social environments.

And so on, and so forth.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 12, 2021)

Bvnny. said:


> America is a "melting pot" as they say and is literally the most powerful country in the world


Look at the best scientists, athletes, and cultural figures from America. They're not multiracial. (What a lazy lie.)

This thread is a waste of time because it's proposing an idea that is the exact opposite of reality.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 12, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> Look at the best scientists, athletes, and cultural figures from America. They're not multiracial. (What a lazy lie.)
> 
> This thread is a waste of time because it's proposing an idea that is the exact opposite of reality.


This is a shitty talking point because mixed people don't have the numbers to dominate all of those fields. Monoracial people outnumber mixed people 1000 to 1 

diverse gene pools >>>> inbreeding


----------



## JustDoIt (Nov 12, 2021)

bay


Bvnny. said:


> View attachment 1401040


zed


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 12, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> This is a shitty talking point because mixed people don't have the numbers to dominate all of those fields. Monoracial people outnumber mixed people 1000 to 1
> 
> diverse gene pools >>>> inbreeding


3-4% of the US identifies as mixed race. Do you think 96-97% is 1000x larger than 3-4%? I mean, do you _really_ think that? 

And as I already stated, there are large parts of the world (North Africa, Central Asia, South America, etc.) where the majority of the population is mixed race. These people are not particularly gifted in any way. Most of these societies are completely stagnant, uncreative places with minimal accomplishments. Please, do tell me about the superior civilization of the Kyrgyz or Kazakh people. How is that "hybrid vigor" treating them? 

The average white/black mixed race kid in the United States has an IQ of about 93. That's compared the the average IQ of white children, which is 100. Being high IQ is better than being low IQ. There is no magic bonus you get for breeding wtih racial aliens. 

And I haven't even mentioned that identity issues and depression that mixed race people have. 

Mixing races is a stupid, terrible decision. This is retarded post.


----------



## lebanegro (Nov 13, 2021)

Depends on your mix really. White/blacks mog and live life on easy mode, blasians mog, happas are mostly abominations but I have a korean/swedish friend who mogs. I don't think I've ever seen an asian/indian mix.

Generally if you separate the major races into light (white/asian) and dark (black/indian) what you want is a mixture between the two and not within themselves. But even those could be broken down further. east african + white isn't the same as west african + white, you can have mixtures of 3 races like latinos

I'm lebanese/sudanese which has resulted in kinda like a unique almost north african look and no one can tell what my race is. it's pretty dope imo

This is just considering looks though and not the mixed experience. I think mixed people are generally better looking and being unique is like a halo of its own but being mixed can contribute to loneliness make it harder to find people with similar interests and experiences. Especially after high school cus ethnics tend to group off with their own. Even though I don't have many complaints about my looks outside of my shitty physique it's made it hard to find a friend group where I feel like I truly fit in. Doesn't help that my parents taught me nothing about their culture either


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Nov 13, 2021)

thread is kinda wrong, mixed race ppl have more medical issues and also less support for those issues (although that would change if there were more mixed race ppl)



Chinlet Ascension said:


> 3-4% of the US identifies as mixed race. Do you think 96-97% is 1000x larger than 3-4%? I mean, do you _really_ think that?
> 
> And as I already stated, there are large parts of the world (North Africa, Central Asia, South America, etc.) where the majority of the population is mixed race. These people are not particularly gifted in any way. Most of these societies are completely stagnant, uncreative places with minimal accomplishments. Please, do tell me about the superior civilization of the Kyrgyz or Kazakh people. How is that "hybrid vigor" treating them?
> 
> ...


would take multiple generations for enough mixing to occur to the pt it actually changes the average developed, properly nourished population; youd be dead by then + in that span, there would be completely diff medical/genetics technologies. why is that the biggest pt against it?


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 13, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> 3-4% of the US identifies as mixed race. Do you think 96-97% is 1000x larger than 3-4%? I mean, do you _really_ think that?


i should be shocked that you took that literally, but i'm not. for some reason.



Chinlet Ascension said:


> And as I already stated, there are large parts of the world (North Africa, Central Asia, South America, etc.) where the majority of the population is mixed race. These people are not particularly gifted in any way. Most of these societies are completely stagnant, uncreative places with minimal accomplishments. Please, do tell me about the superior civilization of the Kyrgyz or Kazakh people. How is that "hybrid vigor" treating them?


this portion of your post assumes that i think of all mixes as the same.



Chinlet Ascension said:


> The average white/black mixed race kid in the United States has an IQ of about 93. That's compared the the average IQ of white children, which is 100.


source? (also lol at IQ stats as an argument)



Chinlet Ascension said:


> And I haven't even mentioned that identity issues and depression that mixed race people have.


in 2021 it's pretty damn rare to come across a mixed person who is legit depressed about identity issues  

if anything, mixed people are able to amass easy social capital due to the whole "exotic" selling point.



Chinlet Ascension said:


> Mixing races is a stupid, terrible decision. This is retarded post.


the more diverse a gene pool, the healthier that it tends to be.


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 13, 2021)

lebanegro said:


> Depends on your mix really. White/blacks mog and live life on easy mode, blasians mog, happas are mostly abominations but I have a korean/swedish friend who mogs. I don't think I've ever seen an asian/indian mix.
> 
> Generally if you separate the major races into light (white/asian) and dark (black/indian) what you want is a mixture between the two and not within themselves. But even those could be broken down further. east african + white isn't the same as west african + white, you can have mixtures of 3 races like latinos
> 
> ...


i rarely see blasians who mog tbh. lived in california where the majority of them can be found and they always look a little weird. i agree on mulattoes mogging though.


----------



## lebanegro (Nov 13, 2021)

ThatBoneStructure said:


> i rarely see blasians who mog tbh. lived in california where the majority of them can be found and they always look a little weird. i agree on mulattoes mogging though.


idk maybe my exposure to them is just filtered through the internet. when I search images of them almost all are good looking and I know of sneako who mogs. tyson beckford is also part asian which is why his eyes look like that


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 13, 2021)

lebanegro said:


> idk maybe my exposure to them is just filtered through the internet. when I search images of them almost all are good looking and I know of sneako who mogs. tyson beckford is also part asian which is why his eyes look like that


sneako is just as white as he is black, his dad is mulatto. tyson beckford is only 1/8 asian and there are monoracial black men with eyes like his. he's overrated anyway, broderick hunter mogs him tbh. i used to think that blasians mogged hapas but i'm actually not so sure anymore.

mulattoes mog blasians AND hapas to hell and back tho.


----------



## Abstraktbbttpm (Nov 13, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> 3-4% of the US identifies as mixed race. Do you think 96-97% is 1000x larger than 3-4%? I mean, do you _really_ think that?
> 
> And as I already stated, there are large parts of the world (North Africa, Central Asia, South America, etc.) where the majority of the population is mixed race. These people are not particularly gifted in any way. Most of these societies are completely stagnant, uncreative places with minimal accomplishments. Please, do tell me about the superior civilization of the Kyrgyz or Kazakh people. How is that "hybrid vigor" treating them?
> 
> ...


Lol do you actually believe any of this bullshit you're spouting? Why are you literally just making up IQ statistics? Are you that scared of reality? https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20301855/ http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/8618606.stm why the fuck do you think that 50% of relationships amongst young americans are interracial


----------



## ThatBoneStructure (Nov 13, 2021)

Abstraktbbttpm said:


> Lol do you actually believe any of this bullshit you're spouting? Why are you literally just making up IQ statistics? Are you that scared of reality? https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20301855/ http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/8618606.stm why the fuck do you think that 50% of relationships amongst young americans are interracial


let him cope lol. he reminds me of every white boy i've met who's angry/insecure/scared about the white race's globally dwindling numbers. miserable existence tbh.


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Nov 18, 2021)

Abstraktbbttpm said:


> Lol do you actually believe any of this bullshit you're spouting? Why are you literally just making up IQ statistics? Are you that scared of reality? https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/20301855/ http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/wales/8618606.stm why the fuck do you think that 50% of relationships amongst young americans are interracial


If you've ever actually read race and IQ research, you'd know this. Even most of the notoriously dishonest and fraudulent people who promote the "environment only" explanations of race differences in IQ acknowledge that mixed race people average in between their two parent's races. Just like a tall parent and a short parent make an intermediate height child, and a dark parent and a pale parent make an intermediate child, a smart parent and a dumb parent make an intermediate child, and there is no special bonus you get for being mixed race. IT's the average + regression to the mean (and mixed race children regress to the median of the two parents' races). 

As for looks: Look at the top 100 models, either male or female. Overwhelmingly they are monoracial. There are plenty of multiracial people out there to choose, but model scouts and casting directors choose the beautiful monoracial ones over the dumpty and deformed multiracial ones. Case closed. Enough of this coping. 

Why do I think that 50% of relationships among americans are interracial? Most americans are borderline subhuman, so who cares? 



ThatBoneStructure said:


> let him cope lol. he reminds me of every white boy i've met who's angry/insecure/scared about the white race's globally dwindling numbers. miserable existence tbh.


Could you explain to me, specifically, why you are discounting outbreeding depression, and assuming that inbreeding depression has a greater effect than outbreeding depression? I suspect I will not get an adequate answer to this question.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 14, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


A lot of copers in this thread jfl, they can't handle the latino mog


----------



## Almost Chadlite (Jan 14, 2022)

undeniable fact


----------



## bobt (Jan 14, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


THIS IS COPE THE ONLY THING YOU GET FROM BEING BLACK IS BEING ABLE TO BE RACIST BUT ALL THE IMPORTANT TRAITS WHITE


----------



## bobt (Jan 14, 2022)

Ethereal said:


> Nope
> View attachment 1401034


WHEN YOU REALIZE THAT AMERI INDIANS AARE DESCENDANTS OF NOORTH EURASSIAN OVER


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 14, 2022)

Mixing is only good for the ethnic side 
For whites it's not a good idea


----------



## bobt (Jan 14, 2022)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> If you've ever actually read race and IQ research, you'd know this. Even most of the notoriously dishonest and fraudulent people who promote the "environment only" explanations of race differences in IQ acknowledge that mixed race people average in between their two parent's races. Just like a tall parent and a short parent make an intermediate height child, and a dark parent and a pale parent make an intermediate child, a smart parent and a dumb parent make an intermediate child, and there is no special bonus you get for being mixed race. IT's the average + regression to the mean (and mixed race children regress to the median of the two parents' races).
> 
> As for looks: Look at the top 100 models, either male or female. Overwhelmingly they are monoracial. There are plenty of multiracial people out there to choose, but model scouts and casting directors choose the beautiful monoracial ones over the dumpty and deformed multiracial ones. Case closed. Enough of this coping.
> 
> ...


GOOD FIND I THINK WHY THIS IS TH IT IS BECAUSE TO BE FRANK ALOT WHITE MALE DONT RACE MIX ITS MOSTLY THE WOMEN UNIRONICALLY WHO ARE TOO DUMB TO WORK OR GO TO SCHOOL SO THEY RELY ON SOME BLCK DUDE same for instances the mixed are usually lower iq people taking part in it but white male any other race of female given the gender is male is a mogger undeniable


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 19, 2022)

Bvnny. said:


> If you think about it, different races have different advantages and disadvantages
> 
> Like how mongoloids have protruded cheek bones, most nordics have height and good jaws, blacks are better adapted to gaining muscle and athleticism in general
> 
> ...


wait, why is usa on the flag? Average white american is like 97% white


----------

